
Announcing FunctionConf, a serverless conference: Amsterdam, 15-16 June 2017 - jvhellemond
https://functionconf.io/
======
jvhellemond
FunctionConf is a new conference on serverless architectures and platforms
like Amazon Lambda, Cloud Functions, Azure Functions and OpenWhisk. Amsterdam,
15-16 June 2017. Call for speakers now open at [https://functionconf.io/call-
for-speakers](https://functionconf.io/call-for-speakers)

